# Can a tablet be connected to a car's antenna?



## Mrwhitepantz (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm trying to do a Nexus 7 install, and I'm trying to figure out if I can somehow connect the car antenna to my tablet via usb to control the radio with, or if I'm just going to have to get an SDR and add my own antenna.

Thanks!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep. I used a motorola female to BNC adapter and an adapter to the connector on the SDR dongle. I found the stuff on Ebay and Amazon.

Sadly, it didn't work as well as a real car stereo tuner. It's OK, but the range isn't as good as I'd hoped.

Jay


----------

